# I need an IEEE account...



## mind021 (Sep 26, 2007)

heloo frnds!!!

i am feeling very odd that i have to ask for an IEEE account(even student account would work for me)....
actually in my projects i do need 2 go through many articles of IEEE...
otherwise i do find info..but of not that high quality...
i tried to buy an account there..
but problem is i do not have any online account..actually i have no bank accounts...buit a friend of mine had offered to help with his paypal...but IEEE doesnt accept paypal...it asked for credit-card's number
so...if anyone here has an account there(IEEE) den please help me out.

i would be very very thankful to you


and yes i hope my this post doesnt break any rules of this forum.
if it does then please do tell me. i would be very happy to end it instead of getting banned here.
thank you all


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 26, 2007)

if u have any friend in iit then ask him for help in iit they have free access of ieee..........


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 27, 2007)

@mind021 :If u in any Eng. college ( i think so) then ur college Must be 

having an IEEE account ask ur Faculty members regarding this 

If u college dont have then let me know I will try to help u 

by the way whats ur Project ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> @mind021 :If u in any Eng. college ( i think so) then ur college Must be
> 
> having an IEEE account ask ur Faculty members regarding this
> 
> ...


my coll has got one acct. And it works there only.


----------



## mind021 (Sep 27, 2007)

hey thanx friends 4 your ideas..
let me find out if my faculties can give deir accounts...i hope so

but my coll hasnt any account as such 4 stdnts..i mean an IEEE account which all students could use...otherwise i wont b asking 4 it here..
thank you all for your responses


----------



## mind021 (Oct 6, 2007)

hey...
help me out..


----------



## mind021 (Jan 23, 2008)

mind021 said:


> hey...
> help me out..


 

i m again in need...and dis time i m not in coll..
some1 plz do help me....


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard that the account works only in colleges if they have given it to them.


----------



## mind021 (Jan 24, 2008)

i also think same

so...any1 for my help....tell me some way


----------

